# Sapphire and Steel



## euler (Sep 24, 2008)

Well - I have been lurking on the boards for a few days and thought I would jump in and introduce myself and my two cats, Sapphire and Steel.

I first got Steel 2.5 years ago ; it was immediately obvious that he was missing his siblings. He cried constantly and three days before I asked the lass at work who I got him from if there were any more in that litter I could take to live with him. Enter Sapphire. Crying ended straight away - but they were both scared stiff of me.

Here is a pic of them when they were about 3 month old:-










I heard that they were semi-feral when I got them ; they had been born in a barn on a farm and not really given a lot of human contact during their first few weeks, so they did everything they could to avoid me for the first few months they lived with me.

They have mellowed out a bit now - Steel still refuses adamantly to be picked up - he will struggle and fight until he is free. However he is quite happy to sit at the bottom of my bed as I am typing at my computer and accept the odd stroke every now and again. He has also taken to sleeping next to me at night now the autumn/winter chills have begun. Here's a more recently picture of him - I wonder what he's plotting!










Sapphire has only one eye now - she escaped from the house a couple of weeks after I got her while I was putting out some rubbish for collection. She turned up a week and a half later, under the garden shed in the back garden. However she had made a mess of her eye. I spent a fortune trying to get it sorted out, but in the end, a scan of the eye found the structure had been disrupted - she must have had a fight or fell climbing - she had to have the eye taken out at the age of 4 months. It has knocked the stuffing out of her a bit - when I first got her, if you tried to pick her up, she turned into a ball of teeth and claws ; nowadays she doesn't fight at all if you try to pick her up. She loves sitting on my lap in the evening while I am watching TV.

Here's a more recent pic of her:-










Hope you enjoyed meeting my two cats - I love all the pics of the other cats on the boards ;-)

Here's to new friends!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you for sharing your pictures they are gorgeous cats,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Bless them, they are lovely cats and are lucky to have you


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Firstly, Welcome to you Thanks for posting about your cats, they are both lovely.  Steel, looks so much like 1 of our cats Willow*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Your cats are beautifull x


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

euler said:


> Well - I have been lurking on the boards for a few days and thought I would jump in and introduce myself and my two cats, Sapphire and Steel.
> 
> I first got Steel 2.5 years ago ; it was immediately obvious that he was missing his siblings. He cried constantly and three days before I asked the lass at work who I got him from if there were any more in that litter I could take to live with him. Enter Sapphire. Crying ended straight away - but they were both scared stiff of me.
> 
> ...


Hiya Euler,

I too have a one eyed cat, hers got ulcerated and she had to have an enucleation (sp?) and she has adapted amazingly as I am sure yours has. I am sure they will become much more content in the warm indoors of your home with time and probably prefer it with winter coming on


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww Bless, your two babies are beautiful. xxxxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome Euler,Sapphire and Steel are beautiful cats,great pics


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi

They are gorgeous cats and look very settled and content!!!

Welcome to the board

Louise
X


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hi and welcome, they are lovely cats they look very happy


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Awwwww I neeeeeeeeeeed them!! They are lovely!!

Have they been assigned yet? 

YouTube - Sapphire and Steel - TV intro HQ (1979-82)


----------



## euler (Sep 24, 2008)

Hehe - I am glad someone got the reference ;-) They've been happily assigned to me for the last two years now. It's really nice to see them looking from the window for me when I get home from work. Of course, that's probably because they want feeding lol.


----------

